# Aliante Evolution 15" SI and 8" SI New old stock



## jcbw6111 (May 3, 2009)

New Old Stock Phase Linear Aliante 15" SI Sq Subwoofer Compatible with Utopia | eBay

New Old Stock Phase Evolution Aliante 8" SI Sq Woofer Compatible with Utopia | eBay


----------



## jcbw6111 (May 3, 2009)

sorry new links:

New Old Stock Phase Evolution Aliante 8" SI Sq Woofer | eBay

New Old Stock Phase Linear Aliante 15" SI Sq Subwoofer Compatible with Utopia | eBay


----------



## DAT (Oct 8, 2006)

love these speakers


----------

